# Grilled salmon cheeks



## friesian_rain (Apr 25, 2011)

When I fillet up a salmon, I also "cheek" it, just like halibut; very tasty.  This last fish I just tossed the two small pieces on the grill with the fillets; no sauce, just plain, very yummy.   Not enough to share though   

Wasn't sure if anyone would find this interesting.... or just very, disgusting and/or weird......  hahaha


----------



## dledmo (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow, that is a beautiful piece of fish!  Alaska has amazing salmon and it looks like you did a great job cooking it.  Makes me want to eat more salmon!


----------



## Griff (Apr 25, 2011)

Halibut is the only fish I've ever cheecked.  I am amazed at the color difference.


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm always learning, that looks tasty


----------



## friesian_rain (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies you guys !  I don't think a lot of people know about "cheeking".....  I won't be going out to get my halibut quota until July this year, I'll try to get pictures to post of some really big cheeks      !  We stuff the halibut cheeks with crab, prawns and cheese and bake those....  yummy


----------



## ChuckBBQSmoker (Apr 26, 2011)

those look very tasty!


----------



## muddave (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks great, never heard about checks will have to try that


----------



## BigAL (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice cheeks, FR!      Looks like you know how to use a knife, a lil bit anyway.    

I've heard of walleye, but never anything else.   Great pix.


----------



## Smokey Lew (Apr 26, 2011)

You guys up there in Alaske are pretty cheeky monkeys!


----------



## Don Cash (Apr 26, 2011)

friesian_rain said:
			
		

> Wasn't sure if anyone would find this interesting...


Extremely interesting. Don't get a lot of whole salmon around these parts so never heard of this before for them. Looks great! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## friesian_rain (Apr 26, 2011)

> Looks like you know how to use a knife, a lil bit anyway.




Ha ha ha       I'm just totally insulted now !         LOL

I've never seen a walleye, can you eat it?


----------



## BigAL (Apr 26, 2011)

friesian_rain said:
			
		

> > Looks like you know how to use a knife, a lil bit anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good.  

And, Yes.....I can.

It is good eats.  I haven't had it in yrs, but its my pick after crappie and blue gill.


----------



## friesian_rain (Apr 27, 2011)

BigAL said:
			
		

> friesian_rain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I looked them up, they look like they could be fun to catch.....


----------



## TimBear (May 2, 2011)

Good looking stuff; I love checks  especially in tacos!


----------

